
Ask HN: Best File Naming Convention? - ckrusk
I have recently taken upon the task of organizing my digital life (multiple laptops, Dropbox, external drives) to minimize some digital waste as well as making my digital storage a little more manageable.
 How do you name your files&#x2F;directories to effectively manage them?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www2.staffingindustry.com&#x2F;site&#x2F;Editorial&#x2F;Archived-Blog-Posts&#x2F;Adam-Pode-s-Blog&#x2F;Probably-the-best-file-naming-convention-ever?
I found this page during some quick googling, but I would like to see what HN has to say about it.
======
bjourne
Short lowercase names and I avoid spaces and non-ascii chars. Even in 2019
there is still software that has trouble with that, especially if the files
are accessed from both Windows and Linux.

------
vkaku
\- I use 8.3 NAMES for my top level stuff. I keep the top level names short.

\- The subsequent folders are CamelCased.

\- The files are either NAME.TXT (8.3 file) or NameLongerThanExpected-
Part1.txt (regular file)

------
davchana
First some 6-8 badic folders, like Travel, Documents, Finance, Work etc.
Travel could have YYYYMMDD TRIP folders, Work could have YYYY MM Company A

